

Pyston 0.2 released with experimental GIL-free mode - bilalhusain
http://lists.pyston.org/pipermail/pyston-dev/2014-September/000063.html

======
tlmr
Will this run numpy etc?

~~~
bilalhusain
The project is at a very nascent stage. I am not sure if 0.2 can run numpy put
eventually it will.

